# This picture is so deep if you understand.



## GAlady (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Aug 25, 2021)

It is not that difficult to interpret.  The Mom and Dad are lucky/


----------



## Lee (Aug 25, 2021)

In an ideal world it would always be that way.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Aug 25, 2021)

WARNING:  This is an alternative interpretation, proceed at your own risk.

In the second picture on top of the wall, is that a representation of trees or is it barbed wire???


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 25, 2021)

I suppose we all see what we want to see.


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2021)

I noticed that too Oris...which would cast it in a whole other light from our initial interpretation.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 25, 2021)

i get a s strong hint of a concentration camp.

If you choose to view it in that manner-note the shadow aspect of the people, are they ghost returning to see where they died?
Are they forever bound to return, again and again to these wall of horror?

What role does the son, have his long dead parent's lost their way  so he leads his parents (now ghost) back to their last home.
The son is also shadowy, meaning he was a victim.

Note the barbed wire in picture two on top of the brick wall.

I was not going to mention that, but the transparent  aspect of the picture sent my mind there.

Lee certainly did not mean that, it is just  our jaded experiences that send us to place is  we should not go.A


----------

